# The Light Triad vs. Dark Triad of Personality



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

From The Scientific American: 








The Light Triad vs. Dark Triad of Personality


New research contrasts two very different profiles of human nature




blogs.scientificamerican.com


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

'Believing in the fundamental goodness of humans'. 

Nope. 🙂


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

minimalME said:


> 'Believing in the fundamental goodness of humans'.
> 
> Nope. 🙂


This appears to trend with age. Such as that optimistic quote by Anne Frank. I suspect had we the ability ask 50 year old Anne Frank the same question; she would have had a different response.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> This appears to trend with age. Such as that optimistic quote by Anne Frank. I suspect had we the ability ask 50 year old Anne Frank the same question; she would have had a different response.


For me, it's more my worldview than being jaded by experience. 

Humans are innately self-centered. Being other-centered takes energy and work, whereas thinking of myself is like breathing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

That's going to be some good reading. Thanks.

Initially I'm with @minimalME when it comes to faith in the goodness of people.

I do believe age played a role with me along with theological reasons.

I have been caught off guard many times where I could not believe a person could behave so terribly.

Maybe I know people aren't good by nature but I keep getting surprised when they live down to base urges.

So after years of experience, I am definitely not as optimistic that anyone will do good as much as they should or even without pressure being put on them.

I still kind of hope for good though.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I totally believe that people _can do_ good things. But I don't believe people _are_ good.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This I truly believe. 
If times ever get really bad, inflation, huge unemployment, little or no health care unless you can afford it and scarcity of fuel, energy and other necessities then you will see what people are really like. 
And that’s scary.


----------



## Recovering Lawyer (6 mo ago)

Gotta have the political trolls, life wouldn't be complete without them.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

minimalME said:


> I totally believe that people _can do_ good things. But I don't believe people _are_ good.


It’s why societal rules and moral codes are necessary. Do away with that and you get chaos and violence. Being a good person is a choice and it’s not the easiest path. “If it feels good, do it,” well, we’re seeing right now where that leads.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It’s why societal rules and moral codes are necessary. Do away with that and you get chaos and violence. Being a good person is a choice and it’s not the easiest path. “If it feels good, do it,” well, we’re seeing right now where that leads.


Exactly! 

Siimilar to what @Andy1001 said, we have police and the military. We lock our doors, etc.

We protect ourselves from one another.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> This I truly believe.
> If times ever get really bad, inflation, huge unemployment, little or no health care unless you can afford it and scarcity of fuel, energy and other necessities then you will see what people are really like.
> And that’s scary.


Some will really shine in troubled times but history proves your thoughts are true.


----------



## Recovering Lawyer (6 mo ago)

Andy1001 said:


> This I truly believe.
> If times ever get really bad, inflation, huge unemployment, little or no health care unless you can afford it and scarcity of fuel, energy and other necessities then you will see what people are really like.
> And that’s scary.


Check out Twitter or other social media. There are some vicious sociopaths out there, some monsters who delight in evil. My 15-year-old daughter got in a debate with a BLM supporter on social media. She didn't say a word that was racist, just questioned the organization and its goals. The person with whom she debated, a 20-something woman, then sent her some sort of private message telling her she was garbage, a cosmic mistake, told her to kill herself, commit suicide. My daughter is pretty stable for a kid her age--probably the most solid at that age of all our kids-- and wasn't about to do any such thing, but the BLM supporter didn't know that. She only saw the profile of an adolescent girl. The politics don't matter, as I know there are people on the right and the center and every political stripe who'd do something like that. But that's a monster. There are millions of them in the US alone who have not the least regard for another human life.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

minimalME said:


> 'Believing in the fundamental goodness of humans'.
> 
> Nope.


Psychopath.

At least, that is what the article implies...



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Dark Triad = male = bad
Light Triad = female = good

Nothing really new in that article.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

farsidejunky said:


> Psychopath.
> 
> At least, that is what the article implies...
> 
> ...


I see a little of myself in all of it. 😬


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

DownButNotOut said:


> Dark Triad = male = bad
> Light Triad = female = good
> 
> Nothing really new in that article.


Yeah, I noticed that.

I heard an interesting point in a podcast the other day, and a loose version of it was addressed in one of the overall themes of The Dark Knight trilogy; many of the same traits that make a hero also make a villain:

*Courage

*Strength

*Charisma

*Principled decisions

*Capable of violence

*Willingness to use violence to advance ideals

No hero is perfect, and no villain is completely void of components that constitute heroism.

The context of the podcast I was listening to used this approach to try to understand the appeal of "the bad boy" for women, and to some degree it makes sense. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Curious if anyone else took the test? Doesn't ask for personal info. Asks for your email, if you want their newsletter. You still get results if you decline, as I did.

The test felt silly. And undoubtedly, some of the post question, questions, are designed to elicit political affiliation responses, I'd wager; by design. No doubt the more Machiavellian and cynical among us will see it purely as political.

No surprise to me, I trended light side. I was pleased to see that I tested way below average for both Narcissism and psychopathy (the voices told me I'd do well there). And yet I did test above average for Machiavellianism and cynicism. Sounds about right.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

DownButNotOut said:


> Dark Triad = male = bad
> Light Triad = female = good
> 
> Nothing really new in that article.


You know, interesting that I did not have that takeaway in reading the article.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

*Based on your replies to the test questions, you are strongly tipped toward the light side of the force! 

Light Triad facets*

Faith in humanity: believing in the fundamental goodness of humans
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 17.45%.

Humanism: valuing the dignity and worth of each human being
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 5.15%.

Kantianism: treating people as ends in themselves, not means to an end
Your score in this facet is greater than the average by 25.1%.

*Dark Triad facets*

Narcissism: Entitled self-importance
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 25.05%.

Psychopathy: Callousness and cynicism
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 26.25%.

Machiavellianism: Strategic exploitation and deceit
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 29.75%.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hahahahaha 

*Faith in humanity: believing in the fundamental goodness of humans
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 54.95%.*
Humanism: valuing the dignity and worth of each human being
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 11.4%.
Kantianism: treating people as ends in themselves, not means to an end
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 18.65%.

Narcissism: Entitled self-importance
Your score in this facet is lower than the average by 25.05%.
*Psychopathy: Callousness and cynicism
Your score in this facet is greater than the average by 36.25%.
Machiavellianism: Strategic exploitation and deceit
Your score in this facet is greater than the average by 39%.*

   










POWER... UNLIMITED... *POWER !!! *


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

farsidejunky said:


> Psychopath.
> 
> At least, that is what the article implies...
> 
> ...


Not all "psychopaths" are morally detrimental to society, some of those with so-called "psychopathic" or "sociopathic" traits simply see beyond emotions or the relative trappings of short sighted morality, yet fully acknowledge their responsibility to the rest of society, to human civilisation, and by extension our species.

Good and evil, black and white, yin and yang, light and dark sides of the force, all two sides of the same coin


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Last night, I watched a biography about Mel Gibson. Over and over and over again, the audio of him ranting and being verbally abusive was played. It lost it's shock value and got old, it was played so often.

Now, Oksana, the 'victim' was doing the recording. So she had some dark triad going on.

In the show, one of the people mentioned that her motivation might have been that everyone adores him, so it might have been that no one would've believed her otherwise. I can totally see that.

Still.

I think it's understandably human to have a streak of vindictiveness. To punish him. To want others to think badly about him. Or even the extreme - to destroy is reputation. Which is basically what's happened. Dark stuff.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

_Based on your replies to the test questions, you are slightly tipped toward the dark side of the force..._

Seemed about right. Was around -15% on the living, loving, laughter, and learning ones and +15% on the baddies.

Unfortunately those characters in the series if they hang around dark side folks too much always get killed . Their only chance is to flip over and hang out with the rebels.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> _Based on your replies to the test questions, you are slightly tipped toward the dark side of the force..._
> 
> Seemed about right. Was around -15% on the living, loving, laughter, and learning ones and +15% on the baddies.
> 
> Unfortunately those characters in the series if they hang around dark side folks too much always get killed . Their only chance is to flip over and hang out with the rebels.


Depends which episode! Besides why buy into Jedi propaganda? 🙄

We are the Sith! 😎









@minimalME 

Puny Jedi! Give in to your anger! 😈


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I don’t need a silly test to know where I likely stand. I’m starting to build my own death star in my backyard.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Depends which episode! Besides why buy into Jedi propaganda? 🙄
> 
> We are the Sith! 😎


Nonono. I am on the line between and tipping slightly over. Being a real baddie is not a good thing!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

RebuildingMe said:


> I don’t need a silly test to know where I likely stand. I’m starting to build my own death star in my backyard.


Hahahaha  
Good... Gooooooood! 



ccpowerslave said:


> Nonono. I am on the line between and tipping slightly over. Being a real baddie is not a good thing!












Meh, gimme my *RED* lightsaber! 😅


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> Last night, I watched a biography about Mel Gibson. Over and over and over again, the audio of him ranting and being verbally abusive was played. It lost it's shock value and got old, it was played so often.
> 
> Now, Oksana, the 'victim' was doing the recording. So she had some dark triad going on.
> 
> ...


Sometimes people do need to be put in their place. At work we do get really abusive customers sometimes, service industry where it's common for people to complain and get discounts/freebies whatever.

That's fine as long as they are respectful, but many times they cross the line with their abuse and sadly industrial standards for management favor appeasement. I don't like that, my policies differ. I won't have my staff abused like that nor do I want management to reward such behaviour.

I do not believe on profit maximisation to the detriment of society and it's also only fair that the terms and conditions are upheld for all. They think they pay my staff salaries, no, they don't. So, we have kicked out abusive guests and their families out on the street in the middle of the night and they have no place to stay. Many times with police involvement.

They can cry about how callous it is as they hide behind their children thinking we would tolerate them just because of their kids, but these kids will learn an important lesson that their parents won't teach them, action, and consequences. Saves them growing up to become more a-holes.

People are sh-theads because we tolerate it, criminals also thrive on society's forgiveness and tolerance. People fail to learn because they suffer no consequences for their actions, we see it in marriage and infidelity as well.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Sometimes people do need to be put in their place.


There's not a single person on the planet who doesn't have a time in their life when they need some sort of correction.

We all behave badly sooner or later - whether secretly or whatever.

I usually want to sort out motivation, because we can all be clumsy. 😬

In the biography, there's one professional who mentions the fact that, regardless of someone's mental state, things usually don't come out of our mouths unless they've first been marinating in our hearts. I completely agree.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m moderately light. I’m disappointed, I’d be cooler if I were more eeevillll.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’m moderately light. I’m disappointed, I’d be cooler if I were more eeevillll.


I know that I'm much darker than what their quiz says.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

minimalME said:


> I know that I'm much darker than what their quiz says.


Right? Plus I couldn’t help but notice there was a chance to slam Trump by name, but then a “neutral” question about the “current president.” Seems a bit unscientific to include politics. 🙄


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> There's not a single person on the planet who doesn't have a time in their life when they need some sort of correction.
> 
> We all behave badly sooner or later - whether secretly or whatever.
> 
> ...


Clumsy is one thing, abusing staff who are trying to help is another. They do it, because they think they are entitled to do so. They need correction because no one corrected them sooner. Mel Gibson is a shameful display, I prefer Hugh Jackman, I've known people who met him as lowly extras, down to earth, no superiority complex, no entitlement. 

Bah! People suck!

This is also why if I run a hospital many people are going to die. I don't know how paramedics do it, hard enough to do first aid with the victim's families trying to be fking heroes, and getting sued after you save their life if you rip their shirt putting on the defibrillator. People are fking shameless.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’m moderately light. *I’m disappointed*, I’d be cooler if I were more eeevillll.


Me too, I had your red lightsaber all ready to go 🙄


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

minimalME said:


> Last night, I watched a biography about Mel Gibson. Over and over and over again, the audio of him ranting and being verbally abusive was played. It lost it's shock value and got old, it was played so often.
> 
> Now, Oksana, the 'victim' was doing the recording. So she had some dark triad going on.
> 
> ...


This is cancel culture in a nutshell. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Bah! People suck! People are fking shameless.


Do you see yourself as being better than this? I'm not. 😔

I don't remember ever treating staff in hotels or restaurants badly, but I've certainly had my moments.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> Do you see yourself as being better than this? I'm not. 😔
> 
> I don't remember ever treating staff in hotels or restaurants badly, but I've certainly had my moments.


It seems I score low in narcissism and high in psychopathy and machiavellianism... which means I don't think I'm better than anyone else yet I am as vindictive as F 🤣

Not a matter of superiority, it's a matter of principle. Karma does not exist, justice, law and order, civility, it is either enforced or it isn't. If you do believe God or karma exists, then as a great man once said...

_'I am the punishment of God...If you had not committed great sins, God would not have sent a punishment like me upon you.'

 _

P.S. I'm trying to convert you to the dark side. Give in already lol


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> ...yet I am as vindictive as F 🤣


I have quite a few malicious, vindictive family members, but I'm not that way. 

It would take a lot for me to cut someone completely out of my life, but vindictive behavior would be the thing that I'd have no problem getting rid of in an instant.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> I have quite a few malicious, vindictive family members, but I'm not that way.
> 
> It would take a lot for me to cut someone completely out of my life, but vindictive behavior would be the thing that I'd have no problem getting rid of in an instant.


I know!!! 😑

Doesn't stop me from playing Devil's Advocate 😈 😋


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’m moderately light. I’m disappointed, I’d be cooler if I were more eeevillll.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Deejo said:


> From The Scientific American:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did this for fun, although I'm surprised to see an article like this in Scientific American. My result is tipped towards the light as follows:
Light Triad:
1. Faith in humanity: believing in the fundamental goodness of humans - lower than the average by 42.45%. 
2. Humanism: valuing the dignity and worth of each human being - lower than the average by 11.4%. 
3. Kantianism: treating people as ends in themselves, not means to an end - greater than the average by 6.35%. 

Dark Triad:
1. Narcissism: Entitled self-importance - lower than the average by 0.05%. 
2. Psychopathy: Callousness and cynicism - lower than the average by 1.25%. 
3. Machiavellianism: Strategic exploitation and deceit - greater than the average by 7.75%. 

What were your guys' breakdowns like? I guess I qualify as Chaotic Neutral/ leaning Good? Were you surprised by the result? I was surprised my dark triad traits weren't stronger, I'm fine cutting people out of my life if I have to, to move on and I am socially averse to most people.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> I did this for fun, although I'm surprised to see an article like this in Scientific American. My result is tipped towards the light as follows:
> Light Triad:
> 1. Faith in humanity: believing in the fundamental goodness of humans - lower than the average by 42.45%.
> 2. Humanism: valuing the dignity and worth of each human being - lower than the average by 11.4%.
> ...


High five 🙌 to no faith in humanity hahaha


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> High five 🙌 to no faith in humanity hahaha


I've been burned too many times, some by people who should have protected me. So no, I don't, but when I meet truly decent folk, it's nice to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> I've been burned too many times, some by people who should have protected me. So no, I don't, but when I meet truly decent folk, it's nice to be pleasantly surprised.


Same, hence I'm now rarely in a position to be burnt, and even if I do, I had gloves on 😎

I dont trust decent folk either though, I like to see it as not overstaying my welcome. People can be nice on the surface but stay long enough your image of them may be stained.

Truly altruistic people are rare, and as much as I tease them like @minimalME , people like that who have the patience and tolerance for humans (and vulnerability to be exploited) can change lives.

Also why I don't impose on friends who have their own lives to live. I'm pure independence. This is very much part of personality, we are shaped by our experiences in life.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Same, hence I'm now rarely in a position to be burnt, and even if I do, I had gloves on 😎
> 
> I dont trust decent folk either though, I like to see it as not overstaying my welcome. People can be nice on the surface but stay long enough your image of them may be stained.
> 
> ...


We have that in common, one of my greatest failings is my reluctance to be vulnerable or ask for help, no matter how bad things are. So my friends think I'm just fine all the time until they specifically ask and I'm in a sharing mood and spill my guts. Ironically, it's in those whimsical moments of honesty and vulnerability that we bonded more. 

Heck, I remember blurting out how I felt when I was raw after DD if someone asked me how I was, b/c I sure as heck was NOT "good". It resulted in deep conversations with perfect strangers from all walks of life, who not only commiserated with me but shared low moments in their lives too. There was a sort of mutual appreciation of each other's humanity. It helped really me shake off the shame I felt of being a living cliché. 

Vulnerability is definitely a two-edged sword, so I completely understand your hesitance. But think of all you're missing by avoiding it... I don't know if you've ever listened to Jordan Peterson at all, but his opinion is life is suffering, and much of it is unavoidable. Some people are broken by suffering, others chose to be remade into a better version of themselves. 

OP, I apologize for the threadjack. I just felt the need to respond to RD's post, it made me kind of sad.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

My honesty and vulnerability usually drives people away. 😞 

That’s probably one reason I prefer it here. I can be myself, and it doesn’t seem to cause problems. 😬


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> We have that in common, one of my greatest failings is my reluctance to be vulnerable or ask for help, no matter how bad things are. So my friends think I'm just fine all the time until they specifically ask and I'm in a sharing mood and spill my guts. Ironically, it's in those whimsical moments of honesty and vulnerability that we bonded more.
> 
> Heck, I remember blurting out how I felt when I was raw after DD if someone asked me how I was, b/c I sure as heck was NOT "good". It resulted in deep conversations with perfect strangers from all walks of life, who not only commiserated with me but shared low moments in their lives too. There was a sort of mutual appreciation of each other's humanity. It helped really me shake off the shame I felt of being a living cliché.
> 
> ...


Threadjack, aren't we on topic? lol
How is it a failing? Why must we open up to others to become better versions of ourselves? We can do it alone. Alone doesn't mean not using the resources available to us though.

Last time I reached out to friends was last year within the first week of breaking up during lockdown. These are friends within my inner circle, friends I actually trust - yet some I reached out but I had a bad feeling about open up so ended up just text-catching up. I always trust my instincts. Four I opened up with, but after I laid it out, I shut down and pushed them away and insisted I'm fine, thanks for hearing me out, I'm good, I'm awesome, I don't need further help - and I didn't, not from them. It's just a breakup anyway, who cares right? It's just a breakup. Majority do not know we've even broken up, I removed my birthday on FB so people don't get prompted to check in on me. They still came and posted on my wall, I didn't respond.

I found a good resource here on this forum. I can lay out my feelings honestly, receive unadulterated peer review and even if I'm judged and misunderstood it is of no consequence to me. Also a reminder of what awaits me if I open up in real life, where I would be judged with consequences, vulnerability can be used against me, to blackmail me and my work, my weakness would be noted, I would lose respect, etc etc - conclusion; disaster. The four I did open up with, they ask for no favours from me, and there aren't in a position to harm me even if they tried. I also got into individual counselling which was very difficult to procure due to the pandemic and lockdown. I wasn't the only one going nuts.

Still, emotionally I was already a different man compared to my youth at this point, I'm more in tune with my feelings since falling in love for the first time. Despite the pain and vulnerability I didn't fall into the trap of hating myself like I did when I was a kid when my parents abandoned me. So I cried in the car, cried in my bed, whenever I was alone, held back tears other times. It was jealousy at my ex's emotional strength and maturity that pushed me to steel myself. I saw in her eyes when we broke up she was no longer the woman I love, but she still had her qualities. Told myself she was happy, that she was smiling after shattering my heart, that she probably was rocking someone else's c--k back and forth by then who knows hahaha. She always faced her feelings, so I drew from whatever love I still had for the woman who died in my heart, and learnt to be like her. 

Result? Stopped counselling by second week, set them free to help others who are in more desperate need of help where as I'm fine. I learnt to process emotions far better than I ever did in the past when I used to shut them down. 

Was still an ongoing process sure but found a crutch, which you remember, and sure emotional splashes, that's all I have from time to time. But in the end, I worked through my issues and did it mostly alone, finding my own solution drawing from what I have learnt from a woman I loved and respected, and it's nothing to be sad about. I am a happy chappy, living comfortably in the position where no one can really reach me. I only ever desire one other for loneliness, yet even if I don't find her, I always have a sushi train of new people to play with, and if necessary, to forget. And I know nothing can break me. Well... almost nothing. My daughter can... or I may underestimate myself like I did last year who knows. It is in suffering I find myself and find I have no limits. 

In the end, we can do it alone, and there is no real need to burden others with our problems. When people ask, I laugh about the fact that I got a $15k ring and got engaged only to break up 3 months later  Man I should have listened to @Andy1001 😖


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> My honesty and vulnerability usually drives people away. 😞
> 
> That’s probably one reason I prefer it here. I can be myself, and it doesn’t seem to cause problems. 😬


See? It's just reality 🤗


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Why must we open up to others to become better versions of ourselves?


It’s a funny thing. Consistently, throughout my life, opening up hasn’t made things better - more often, it’s made things worse.

Yet I’m still glad I spoke up, because that’s who I am.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> It’s a funny thing. Consistently, throughout my life, opening up hasn’t made things better - more often, it’s made things worse.
> 
> Yet I’m still glad I spoke up, because that’s who I am.


Yes, that's why I shut down after opening up. Oh hey... it hurts... but hey thanks I'm good now.  
That's the extent I can trust from them with my vulnerabilities. 

Counselling is different, they are paid to listen to your problems. This forum is different too, people read to entertain themselves lol


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> …people read to entertain themselves lol


Others might. I don’t. You are my family. ☺


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> Others might. I don’t. You are my family. ☺


Awww you too 🤗

Though please do allow yourself to be entertained, I do try to put a spin of humor in the sh-tshows of my life, laugh with me


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Though please do allow yourself to be entertained, I do try to put a spin of humor in the sh-tshows of my life, laugh with me


Well, I certainly laugh at times, but even though we’re not face to face (we being all of us), I don’t feel like being ‘anonymous’ has dehumanized me - in terms of how I speak to others. It’s actually allowed me to feel more connection than I have in my ‘real’ life.

So although I may laugh if you’re being funny, I don’t laugh at you - not at the expense of your dignity.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> Well, I certainly laugh at times, but even though we’re not face to face (we being all of us), I don’t feel like being ‘anonymous’ has dehumanized me - in terms of how I speak to others. It’s actually allowed me to feel more connection than I have in my ‘real’ life.
> 
> So although I may laugh if you’re being funny, I don’t laugh at you - not at the expense of your dignity.


Well, I do laugh at myself (and others sometimes lol), I have my outward dignity that I can spend expendably when I know the consequences are nil, and my inner dignity that no one can ever take from me so 🤷‍♂️

Allow yourself some dark side indulgences


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

So I took the test....

Faith in humanity: 17.44% lower than average. Surprising, in that I tend to have faith in individuals, yet I am extremely nihilistic about people in general. 

Humanism: 5.45% lower than average. That seems about right. Some people have more value than others. 

Kantianism: 6.35% higher than average. That seems about right. 

Narcissism: 18.7% greater than average. This also seems about right as I tend to seek admiration from people unless I keep it in check. 

Psychopathy: 26.25% lower than average. That may surprise a few people on this forum.

Machiavellianism: 14% above average. I'm not entirely certain how this one came about. Maybe there is something to be gained from this survey yet...lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Omg more Jedi!!! 😑

I also find it curious I'm more psychopathic while others are more narcissistic so who is more evil?


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Threadjack, aren't we on topic? lol
> How is it a failing? Why must we open up to others to become better versions of ourselves? We can do it alone. Alone doesn't mean not using the resources available to us though.
> 
> Last time I reached out to friends was last year within the first week of breaking up during lockdown. These are friends within my inner circle, friends I actually trust - yet some I reached out but I had a bad feeling about open up so ended up just text-catching up. I always trust my instincts. Four I opened up with, but after I laid it out, I shut down and pushed them away and insisted I'm fine, thanks for hearing me out, I'm good, I'm awesome, I don't need further help - and I didn't, not from them. It's just a breakup anyway, who cares right? It's just a breakup. Majority do not know we've even broken up, I removed my birthday on FB so people don't get prompted to check in on me. They still came and posted on my wall, I didn't respond.
> ...


I consider it a failure for me, because I am my own harshest critic. Sharing brings other perspectives, which helps achieve a more balanced view. I didn't realize how much I was sabotaging my own well-being, so it's good to have a reality check from time to time. 

Mind you, I do not share my pain much in person, most people have no idea. Sometimes sharing doesn't do anything but make me feel worse, but I will if it will help someone. I'm pretty happy when I compartmentalize, I've learned how to do that over the years to be able to deal with things as they come without becoming too overwhelmed. However, I've found through just talking to people sometimes, how much everyone struggles with all kinds of things and it makes me feel much less negative. Maybe it's different for you because you're successful otherwise. I'm still working on that part. 

Of course, there's a dark side to sharing. There are some people who are only too happy to see you fail or upended. I have some extended family who love to do that, I pretty much went my own way and have a select few I'm close with. I was told they were gleeful to hear about my ex's betrayal.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> So I took the test....
> 
> Faith in humanity: 17.44% lower than average. Surprising, in that I tend to have faith in individuals, yet I am extremely nihilistic about people in general.
> 
> ...


I suspect any positive feedback towards former President Trump put you on the Machiavelli spectrum in this test.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

TXTrini said:


> I suspect any positive feedback towards former President Trump put you on the Machiavelli spectrum in this test.


Interesting, that. I rated him middle of the road for the purposes of the survey. 

The methodology for that question would be interesting to see. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Test, I did...

Yoda, I am.










Faith in humanity, Humanism, Kantianism all about 7% higher than "average"

Narcissism, Psychopathy, Machiavellianism all lower although I was surprised about my Machiavellianism score. Apparently it had to do with my thoughts on Trump, which is hilarious. See, I think for the nation as a whole, he did good things for the country--his policies advanced the USA which is what our political leader should do. Now, he was a toddler in his personal behavior, and had his little tantrums and whatnot... LOL 

Oh well--a Machiavellian Yoda. Interesting description.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Affaircare said:


> Test, I did...
> 
> Yoda, I am.
> 
> ...


Did they have lots of different pics? I got Yoda too.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no idea how many pics they have, but I do know that I've always felt force-sensitive and I do look a little bit like Yoda. We're the same height, I'm pretty sure, and I lean to the light/Jedi side of the force.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I scored 14% higher than average on narcissism. Maybe my ex was right all along! I hope this test is not admissible in court 🤣. Oh well, back to building my Death Star which is almost complete.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Well, if potential click-bait  takes the form of Star Wars, I'm in.

Apparently, strongly tipped to the light side of the force. Yoda, baby. (... not baby Yoda)

How very _uncool _that I'm slightly above average for the light triad facets, and lower for dark triad facets.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

34% higher than average - Psychopathy
27% lower than average - Narcissism
31% lower than average - Machiavellian

74% lower than average - Humanism
61% lower than average - Faith in humanity
13% higher than average - Kantianism

Somehow all of that added up to slightly tipped to the Light.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Openminded said:


> 34% higher than average - Psychopathy
> 27% lower than average - Narcissism
> 31% lower than average - Machiavellian
> 
> ...


Your faith in humanity is lower than mine? How is that even possible?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Your faith in humanity is lower than mine? How is that even possible?


I was surprised mine wasn’t in negative numbers.☺


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------

